# Retained teeth



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi. My 9 month old puppy still has her 2 canine puppy teeth. They are going to have to be removed. Just wondering has anyone had surgery for these retained teeth on their puppy? I am a little nervous about putting her under anesthesia but I have read that if these teeth stay in they will affect the growth of her adult teeth and also germs can accumulate between these two teeth.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

HavTastic said:


> Hi. My 9 month old puppy still has her 2 canine puppy teeth. They are going to have to be removed. Just wondering has anyone had surgery for these retained teeth on their puppy? I am a little nervous about putting her under anesthesia but I have read that if these teeth stay in they will affect the growth of her adult teeth and also germs can accumulate between these two teeth.


My Zoe had 7 removed during her spay. She was able to eat much better afterwards as soon as she recovered from the anaesthesia.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to hear that. How old was Zoe? My puppy was already spayed when I got her and her puppy teeth were still falling out so it was too soon to have surgery.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

HavTastic said:


> Glad to hear that. How old was Zoe? My puppy was already spayed when I got her and her puppy teeth were still falling out so it was too soon to have surgery.


I think I waited until about 9 months. I would have delayed the spay longer but I was more concerned about the teeth. Good luck and don't worry. We had complete blood work prior to the surgery which I recommend.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had two retained baby teeth removed. Unfortunately they affected some of her permanant teeth coming in properly and she had to have two more teeth removed later. Best not to leave them in too long so you don't have problems like we did. BTW - the extractions didn't seem to affect her much at all. I just made sure to moisten her kibble to soften it after she came home from the vet.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

How old was Molly when she had her teeth removed? I hope I didn't wait too long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not at all uncommon for small breed puppies to retain teeth. Neither of my older ones had a problem, but my youngest one has retained two canines. She is scheduled for them to be removed in about 2 weeks, assuming they don't fall out first. Fortunately, she does have room for them, and they havn't affected her bite.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

HavTastic said:


> How old was Molly when she had her teeth removed? I hope I didn't wait too long.


Molly was about eleven months old when the baby teeth were removed finally. Looking back, I should have never listened to the vet and they should have come out sooner. About four months later the poor thing had to go back in to have two adult teeth pulled because they did not come in at the right angle and were becoming problematic.


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

Gracie had four baby teeth removed during her spay surgery. She recovered easily and had no problems afterwards. She was six and a half months when she had her surgery.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker is having upper canines removed today and a few other while being neutered and micro chipped. He is almost 6 months old now.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I think I am going to have her teeth removed now even though vet said I can wait. Don't think it's a good idea to wait though.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rexy, 8 months, had 3 of his baby canine teeth removed a couple of weeks ago. He handled it fine and his adult teeth are all in and nicely aligned. The night he came home from the surgery his tummy was upset but things all settled down by the next day. I softened his food for 2 days then he went back to eating his kibble without softening it.


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy to report my baby had her baby teeth removed on Friday and all went well. She was back to her old self on Saturday morning already. Just wondering how long did you all wait until you started to brush their teeth again after surgery?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I waited 4 days. One of Rexy's retained teeth had as much tooth root up in the gum as exposed tooth. The vet had to do a bit more cutting to get the tooth out. I let the gum heal before I brushed again.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Our guy is getting his remaining puppy canines pulled on Friday by our reproductive specialist. We are lucky to get in on such short notice. His adult teeth seemed to come in overnight, and he looks like a little shark. Didn't want to risk his bit being thrown off, so in he goes. The bottom ones may come out on their own before the appointment, but the tops aren't the least bit wiggly  Poor guy's in a lot of pain and is eating only canned food.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Don't worry she's gonna be okay after the surgery and the effect of anesthesia is gone. Good luck


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Panda still hasn't lost her remaining Canine, and our vet suggested I reschedule having it removed, hoping that by rescheduling, it would fall out on it's own.  She has plenty of room in her mouth, though, so we're not really worried about that last tooth thowing her bite off.

Why are you using a repro vet, though?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Panda still hasn't lost her remaining Canine, and our vet suggested I reschedule having it removed, hoping that by rescheduling, it would fall out on it's own.  She has plenty of room in her mouth, though, so we're not really worried about that last tooth thowing her bite off.
> 
> Why are you using a repro vet, though?


Nino's new canines, which are big time erupted now, seem to be on track for a nice scissor bite, so I'm not terribly worried. He will look like a little shark at the show, but judges should expect nothing less. Hoping Panda's falls out on its own 

Nino is a patient at two vets. We have our regular one that we bring Mario to, and the one that, while not solely repro, has vets that almost all studied reproduction further than most. They are the most trusted in the area for semen collection and storage, AI, health testing, breeder consultations, etc (I would estimate about 85% of local breeders, any breed, use them). Our breeder knows the staff very well, has had many puppies undergo tooth extractions there, and is very confident in their work. As she doesn't know our vet at all, she preferred we have bigger procedures done at this specific vet. Since she IS a co-owner, we are honoring those wishes (they also do extractions for a lower price than our vet so... )

All of that being said, we ended up cancelling Nino's appointment. I had called to schedule the teeth to be pulled. They told me to get there at 11, and all was fine and dandy. Little did I know, they had actually scheduled us for the required consultation. That's $65 for them to tell us what we already know: his upper canines aren't going anywhere by themselves soon. Grr. With some digging in of our heels, we managed to get them to okay a consultation at no charge a day prior to the extraction. Will keep you guys posted. The good news is that the bottom ones are both gone, so he's eating solid food again (though we are mixing a little wet in...the boys LOVE it).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AHHH! OK. Around here, there are just a couple of repro specialists... And they are REALLY specialists, doing little else. I certainly understand using more than one vet. Our vet (who works at an integrative medicine practice) referred us to another practice when I asked her about a laparoscopic spay for Pixel. They want a consult prior also, but I do understand that... They are responsible for your animal under anesthesia, and want to make sure, for themselves, that the animal is healthy enough to withstand that. Vets don't get rich... i don't mind paying them for being cautious with my cuties!


----------

